# New version of NPC Equipment Generator, version 2.12



## malakai6276 (Apr 2, 2002)

*New version of NPC Equipment Generator, version 2.12*

Hello again, for those of your who are interested I have corrected a number of small bugs and  fixed the no-resize problem with the outer frame for the application. Now you can resize the window to your hearts content. (Mac OS 10.x users, this should help). You can get the new version from my server at the following URL:

http://128.8.88.28/games/npceq/index.htm 

Or download from this message attachment. If you haven't had any trouble with version 2.1, then don't bother downloading the new version becuase there is NO NEW CONTENT, just a couple of minor bug fixes.

ciao for now, Jonathan.
--jacobsjo@wam.umd.edu


----------

